# Detective Brent Hanger



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*
*Brent L. Hanger*
Washington State Patrol, Washington

End of Watch: Thursday, August 6, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 47

*Tour:* 17 years

*Badge #* 938

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Detective Brent Hanger suffered a fatal heart attack while hiking into a remote area of Chinook Pass, near Yakima, to investigate reports of a marijuana grow operation.

He began to suffer chest pains and shortness of breath. Other detectives who were with him immediately called for assistance and started CPR after he collapsed, but were unable to revive him.

Detective Hanger had served with the Washington State Patrol for 17 years. He was survived by his wife and six children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief John R. Batiste
Washington State Patrol
General Administration Bldg.
PO Box 42600
Olympia, WA 98504

Phone: (360) 596-4000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22572-detective-brent-l-hanger#ixzz3jC0d7Gp9


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Hanger.


----------

